#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT - Befund des linken Kniegelenks >

## HansBB

Hallo!  
Habe heute auch meinen  MRT Befund     erhaltun und bitte hier nun um etwas Aufklärung...
ich hoff es kann mir wer helfen...   
MRT des linken Kniegelenkes 
1.)  Ruptur     des vorderen Kreuzbandes mit Kontinuitätsunterbrechung im mittleren und femoralen Drittel. 
Residuelles posttraumatisches Knochenmarksödem im posterolateralen Tibiaplateau und im zentralen Aspekt des lateralen Femurkondyls mit zarter intraspongiöser Frakturlinie.  
2.) Geringgradige Binnensignalerhöhung im Hinterhorn des Innenmeniskus degenerativer Genese. Keine dislozierte Meniskusruptur. Vermehrte Angulation des hinteren Kreuzbandes. Die Kollateralbänder und das Lig.patellae intakt. 
3.)
Geringgradiger Gelenkserguss mit zeichen des synovialen Reizzustandes . Zarte Plicamediopatellaris .  
4.) Kein fokaler Knorpeldefekt .

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Hans 
Das vordere Kreuzband ist im oberen Drittel (zum Oberschenkel zu) gerissen.
Als Folge der Verletzung hat sich ein Kniegelenkerguss im seitlichen Bereich der Gelenkfläche des Schienbeines entwickelt. Im seitlichen Bereich der Oberschenkelgelenkfläche erkennt man einen zarten Riss im Knochen. 
Der Innenmeniscus ist im hinteren Anteil abgenutzt. Ein Einriss mit Verschiebung des Knorpelstückes liegt nicht vor. Das hintere Kreuzband ist überdehnt. Die seitlichen Bänder sowie die Patellaresehne sind in Ordnung. Weitere Knorpeldefekte liegen nicht vor. 
Man sieht eine leichten Kniegelenkerguss mit Reizung bzw Entzündung der Gelenkinnenhaut.  
Nach Auswertung des Befundes wird der Arzt mit dir die weitere Therapie besprechen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## HansBB

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.  
Hab noch eine Frage 
Bin jetzt 21 Jahre und spiele im Verein Fussball. 
Müsste ich mich operieren lassen damit ich wieder meinen Sport ausüben kann?

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Hans 
Mit dem Fußball solltest du zumindest so lange warten, bis der Erguss verschwunden ist. 
Wegen dem Kreuzband kannst du dich mit dem Arzt unterhalten, was er für sinnvoll hält. Macht man nichts, hast du auf jeden Fall ein erhöhtes Arthroserisiko. Dieses Risiko kannst du verringern, indem du -lebenslang- ein starkes Muskelkorsett antrainerst. Besonders wichtig ist hier der Kniestrecker. Die verlorengegangene innere Stabilität wird so von außen ausgeglichen. Fehlt dir dafür die Zeit oder die Ausdauer, kann man das Kreuzband auch operativ flicken. Bezüglich Arthrosevorbeugung ist das die sicherste Methode. Allerdings fällst du danach recht lange im Fussballspiel aus. Besprich mit dem Arzt, was in deinem Fall die günstigste Variante ist. 
Gruß Christiane

----------

